

Yeah, it's a stopwatch - no_gravity
http://www.yeahit.com/stopwatch

======
cessor
Nice one! I love a simple timer that does exactly one thing. I could do with
the google analytics though.

Another example of a nice, simple timer is this app:

[http://stopthismeeting.at/](http://stopthismeeting.at/)

A friend of mine wrote it some time ago. It shows a five minute timer that
ticks unintrusively; filling a slice of the pie every five minutes. Upon being
clicked it starts in the five minute segment of the current hour. Show this
during a meeting, in order to track the time that you have spent discussing
something that should have been in the invitation email for the meeting to
begin with. :)

Maybe you too can add another view (I believe a modern term would be
watchface) to your stopwatch?

------
no_gravity
Recently, I wanted to put a stopwatch on my iPad. A simple stopwatch. Big
letters, simple buttons, no colors. For some reason I just could not find one.
Neither in the app store nor online. So I made this.

~~~
BryantD
Sincere question -- what don't you like about the stopwatch in the clock app?

~~~
addandsubtract
He couldn't find it.

------
robinhoodexe
Nice, I might actually use this from time to time. However, an option to show
100th of a second would be useful sometimes.

------
PhoenixWright
I'm getting a delay on the start.

~~~
bshimmin
There's a 1 second delay when it starts...

    
    
      function start()
      {
        if (modus=="running") return;
        interval=setInterval(step,1000);
        ...
    

I feel like I'm missing something here.

------
TorKlingberg
Sometimes when I reset and start, it starts at 59:58 and counts up to 59:59,
00:00, 00:01 and so on.

~~~
kintamanimatt
A reliable way to invoke this behavior is to hit the reset button multiple
times.

~~~
no_gravity
Oh, true! It's fixed now.

------
TickleSteve
Google for "timer"....

